# ESC and motor combo.



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

What do yall use and recommend on yalls trucks and truggies? I'm leaning toward a Castle Creations Sidewinder. I'm open to all suggestions. I don't want to spend a lot. The Sidewinder was in my ball park.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Is this for 1/18th, 1/10th, or 1/8th scale?


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

everybody I talked to that used a sidewinder has been unhappy with em!! they get to hot and are not near a powerful as the Velineon in the slash! As far as buggy and truggys I would recommend the Castle Mamba Monstor, its virtually indestructable and more power than you woul ever need!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

TEKIN...That was to easy.lol


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Phil
is that the same TEKIN equipment that left Earl and Larry sittin in the pit with spun rotors while we ran our Castle and Losi set ups?!?!? lmao


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't worry Phil, I'm with you on the Tekin RX8 / T8 combo....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

The RX8 esc's are about flawless from what I have seen. They are trying to fix the T8's though


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Tekin RX8 is the one to have for 1/8. Never liked the Monster really for 1/8. The mamba Max for 1/10 is great though. There are plenty of motor brands to choose from. Personaly only use Hackers, Tekno neu and Plettenberg for my 1/8.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Hey Phil
> is that the same TEKIN equipment that left Earl and Larry sittin in the pit with spun rotors while we ran our Castle and Losi set ups?!?!? lmao


It's just some first run problems all brands have them. Even team green had there share of it. so--->:slimer:


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok. That sounds great. So much to choose from. I've got no idea what to go with.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Snellemin said:


> Tekin RX8 is the one to have for 1/8. Never liked the Monster really for 1/8. The mamba Max for 1/10 is great though. There are plenty of motor brands to choose from. Personaly only use Hackers, Tekno neu and Plettenberg for my 1/8.


Yeah, but all your cars are slow.... :work:

-Chase from randys


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

While I was out of town my wife bought me the Sidewinder 4600kv system. I'm so impressed by it. My Rustler is super fast now. Unbelievable. I have a Zippy 2s 30 4000mah on it. I ran it hard for about an hour while I was trying to get my Nitro to start and run. Then I ran it today. Soooo much better.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Good wife man hope it works for you i have one in a HPI BLITZ works good but my slash 4x4 burnt it up. There not for the 4x4s seems to be working good in the Blitz . Going to VERTIGO MON. to race hope to see you there .Chase come on to vertigo lets see whos truck is realy slow or are you all talk and no go?


----------

